# Handgelenk verstaucht ?



## Benrok (28. Juni 2009)

Hallo zusammen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich bin heute ziemlich blöd aufs Handgelenk geflogen und hab es dabei umgeknickt.

Nun hab ich in Arm und Hand Schmerzen, so ähnlich wie Muskelkater also so ausgeleiert, weiß nicht wie ichs beschreiben soll.
Auch tuen einige Bewegungen mit der Hand weh, z.B. kann ich sie nicht richtig nach unten biegen, heist das meine handinnenfläche fast im rechten Winkel zur Pulsader steht.
Ansonsten gehen alle Bewegungen theoretisch nur kann ich schwer Kraft aufwenden z.B. um eine Flasche zu öffnen.

Da ich in meiner Jugendzeit geskatet hab, hatte ich viele Prellungen etc. aber sowas noch nicht.

Das geht jetzt schon ca 3 Stunden so, hab auch einige Zeit gekühlt.

Kann mir jmd sagen ob es verstaucht, angebrochen oder etwas in der Art ist und ob ich ein Krankenhaus aufsuchen oder warten sollte ?

Hoffe auf Antworten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gruß, Benrok


----------



## Deathstyle (28. Juni 2009)

Kann gut sein das das verstaucht ist, Ferndiagnose bringt eh nix also wirst wohl morgen eh zum Arzt müssen.


----------



## Benrok (28. Juni 2009)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Kann gut sein das das verstaucht ist, Ferndiagnose bringt eh nix also wirst wohl morgen eh zum Arzt müssen.


Hm, ok aber danke für die schnelle Antwort 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rEdiC (28. Juni 2009)

Sind wir hier bei Dr. House oder was? Geh zum Arzt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stress05 (28. Juni 2009)

rEdiC schrieb:


> Sind wir hier bei Dr. House oder was? Geh zum Arzt.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ne gehe lieber zum Dr. House der ist super der schafte es in einer stunde neue Krankeiten zu heilen oder Selten der ist super schnell ^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (28. Juni 2009)

Schülerforum, Krankenhaus, Irrenhaus, wie gehts weiter mit buffed? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Benrok (28. Juni 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> Schülerforum, Krankenhaus, Irrenhaus, wie gehts weiter mit buffed?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Single Treff evtl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (28. Juni 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> Schülerforum, Krankenhaus, Irrenhaus, wie gehts weiter mit buffed?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Du hast da etwas vergessen. Bei Beziehungsprobleme und Probleme mit der Arbeit helfen wir auch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SicVenom (28. Juni 2009)

wenn keine verfärbung zu sehen ist und du manche bewegungen schmerzfrei ausüben kannst, denke ich das es weder gebrochen noch verstaucht ist.
solltest aber morgen trotzdem zum arzt gehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Benrok (28. Juni 2009)

SicVenom schrieb:


> wenn keine verfärbung zu sehen ist und du manche bewegungen schmerzfrei ausüben kannst, denke ich das es weder gebrochen noch verstaucht ist.
> solltest aber morgen trotzdem zum arzt gehen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Da bin ich wenigstens etwas berruhigt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dann werd ich wohl nicht drum rum kommen zum Quakksalber zu gehn.


----------



## mirror-egg (28. Juni 2009)

Ich würde über Nacht ein bisschen Salbe draufmachen und das Handgelenk bandagieren. Kann sein, dass es dann morgen wieder gut ist. Sonst, wie schon mehrfach genannt, zum Arzt gehen.


----------



## Benrok (29. Juni 2009)

-.- Arm im Gips.


----------



## mastergamer (29. Juni 2009)

Also gebrochen?


----------



## Xelyna (29. Juni 2009)

Aua.
Ich fand das klang jetzt eher nach irgendeiner Überdehnung 
< verstaucht, überdehnt, reißt und bricht sich auch des öfteren was..

Das letzte schöne war ein Kapselriss am kleinen Finger links.. klingt harmlos? Tat höllisch weh!! *_*


----------



## Benrok (29. Juni 2009)

Nicht richtig gebrochen, aber kleine Haarrisse. Dauert ca 6-8 Wochen ...


----------



## Stress05 (29. Juni 2009)

Benrok schrieb:


> Nicht richtig gebrochen, aber kleine Haarrisse. Dauert ca 6-8 Wochen ...



aha nun die Wichtigs frage kann man mit dem Arm noch Zocken? xD


----------



## Benrok (29. Juni 2009)

Stress05 schrieb:


> aha nun die Wichtigs frage kann man mit dem Arm noch Zocken? xD


Finger sind zwar frei aber etwas eingeklemmt, dürfte aber gehn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wichtiger ist aber das ich nicht arbeiten muss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Silenzz (29. Juni 2009)

Kapselriss ist ekelhaft, man kann damit zwar nicht schreiben, aber zocken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hmm 6-8 Wochen ist hart hoffe mal, dass es nicht allzu weh tut.
Gute Besserung.


----------



## Lillyan (29. Juni 2009)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Das letzte schöne war ein Kapselriss am kleinen Finger links.. klingt harmlos? Tat höllisch weh!! *_*


Ohohoh, das hatte ich mal am Mittelfinger. Natürlich am Tag vor einer Lateinarbeit... der Lehrer wollte mir das nicht glauben, dass es weh tut und wollte mich zwingen der Verband ab zu nehmen und die Arbeit zu schreiben. Was ein Akt ^^


----------



## Manoroth (29. Juni 2009)

öööh bin ich hier der einzige der net wegen ner verstauchung oder so zum arzt rennt?^^ is ja nix schlimmes. hab mir auch schon die hand angebrochen und war nie beim arzt. und meiner hand gehts wider super.

manche rennen einfach zu schnell zum arzt hab ich iwie das gefühl.


----------



## Wowneuling (29. Juni 2009)

Normalerweise bin ich der letzte, der gegen irgendein Thema etwas sagt. Weil es nunmal dazu gehört, dass auch Themen fern ab von eigentlichen Forengeschehen diskutiert werden sollten! Ich hoffe trotzdem das du dich hier nicht auf die Aussagen von irgendwelchen Forenusern verlässt. Die neben ihrer Imkompetenz auf diesem Gebiet_ - mich eingeschlossen -_ haben diese nichtmal die Möglichkeit, sich deine 'Verletzung' angucken zu können.

Sorry, aber dein Thema wird dein Problem genauso effektiv lösen, als wenn ich hier fragen würde: "*Dieser* dunkle Punkt dort auf meinem Unterarm, was ist das?"

Geh zum Arzt. Hier wirst du definitiv maximal gut gegooglete Vermutungen bekommen.


----------



## Xondor (30. Juni 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> öööh bin ich hier der einzige der net wegen ner verstauchung oder so zum arzt rennt?^^ is ja nix schlimmes. hab mir auch schon die hand angebrochen und war nie beim arzt. und meiner hand gehts wider super.
> 
> manche rennen einfach zu schnell zum arzt hab ich iwie das gefühl.




Uhh tough guy.

So ein Gips kommt ja nur zum Spaß drauf. Ist ja nicht so, dass es bleibende Schäden und Schmerzen geben kann wenn ein Bruch oä nicht korrekt verheilt. Es sollte dich freuen, dass diese auch erst nach Jahren auftreten können.


----------



## El Homer (30. Juni 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Ohohoh, das hatte ich mal am Mittelfinger. Natürlich am Tag vor einer Lateinarbeit... der Lehrer wollte mir das nicht glauben, dass es weh tut und wollte mich zwingen der Verband ab zu nehmen und die Arbeit zu schreiben. Was ein Akt ^^


Kumpel standt im Tor..wollte Ball abfangen..auf Daumen gebrallt und der Daumen sah so aus als ob er 3 CM nach unten gesprungen ist  ^^
tja Kapselriss..Folge er muss nun sein lebenlang mit nem Dübel im Daumen leben Oo


----------



## Gothic_1234 (30. Juni 2009)

aua dübel im daumen wie geht das denn Oo


----------



## Kawock (1. Juli 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> öööh bin ich hier der einzige der net wegen ner verstauchung oder so zum arzt rennt?^^ is ja nix schlimmes. hab mir auch schon die hand angebrochen und war nie beim arzt. und meiner hand gehts wider super.
> 
> manche rennen einfach zu schnell zum arzt hab ich iwie das gefühl.



Kopf -> Tisch

Wie unverantwortlich sind manche Menschen ??? Eine Verstauchung nichts schlimmes ? Hoffentlich entzündet es sich! O.ô Angebrochen ? So so... das kannst du beurteilen ob sie "angebrochen" war ?


----------

